

Qt license questions - ilSignorCarlo

Hi,
I'm working on a commercial software in c++ and Qt with other two friends.<p>We want to sell the software and distribute it with closed source.<p>Is the LGPL Qt license good for this? I mean, what are its restrictions? I've read something about static linking, but I'm not sure what it is.<p>Can you help me?<p>Thanks,
Carlo
======
cperciva
One-line summary of the LGPL: "If you make changes to this library, you have
to make those changes public; but aside from that, your code remains your
own."

It sounds to me like the LGPL Qt license will work fine for you. (But I'm not
a lawyer, this is not legal advice, blah blah blah.)

